# Fresh Fried Italian Anchovies



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Anchovies are an iconic tiny fish in the Mediterranean that are enjoyed salted, smoked, grilled, broiled, sautéed and fried ... 

  FRESH FRIED ITALIAN ANCHOVIES ... 

750 grams or 1 1/2 pounds fresh anchovies and have the Fish Monger or Fisherman / Fisherwoman fillet them 

120 grams or 4 oz. All Purpose Flour 

6 cups of Olive Oil ( not extra virgin ) 

1/2 tsp. salt 

SAFFRON BATTER 

150 grams ( 5 oz. ) all purpose flour 

2 tsps. baking powder

1/2 tsps. powdered saffron

2 pinches of dried basil, a pinch or two of dried parsley and a pinch of thyme, salt to taste and black fresly grounded pepper

2 tablespoons of Brandy or dry Sherry

2 tblps. olive oil ( not Evoo ) 

1. sift flour, salt, baking powder and saffron powder into a mixing bowl
2. add the brandy or sherry, oil and water to create a creamy, yet very thick batter 

3. make sure the fish are absolutely thoroughly dry and dust with flour and then dip fish in the saffron batter  

4. SLIDE INTO THE OIL AND FRY UNTIL GOLDEN AND PUFFED ... 

5. place on absorbent paper towelling and drain 

6. drizzle fresh lime or lemon on the finished fish

7. serve with ali oli or hot sauce and a Prosecco DOC white sparkling wine ...

Kind regards,
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.

*** posting all photos this wkend.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 4, 2012)

*Photo: Fresh Fried Anchovies & Squid*

Fresh fried fish, anchovies and calamari or squid are just delicious with a drizzle of lemon and an ice cold sparkling wine or beer ... 

Photo by Margaux Cintrano below:


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice, thank you for sharing Margi


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 8, 2012)

a cold glass of beer, 

or a glass of ouzo and ice for me  
I do love anchovies and I prepare them, deep fried, baked or marinated for mezes  

Nice photo Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

Soulvaki,

I too love fried Anchovies and Squid too ... Do you employ saffron threads in your batter too ? This is very Greek ... Learnt this from an elderly lady in Crete !  

I wanted to mention that I adore your green melon, herbs and feta cheese salad idea ... Sounds fabulous ... I am partial, what can I say ?

I love Greek cuisine as you are aware. 

Today we are having Braised Endives and Beef Carpacchio ... 

I have to bicycle over to the Post Office, to pick up some Press Relations Materials for my Magazine work. 

Kind regards and have a lovely August.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

Kylie, Buon Giorno,

Good Morning ... Pleased that you like fried fresh anchovies and squid too ...

Always delightful and tasty tidbits ! 

Have lovely August, and enjoy ...

Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like a nice lunch Margi 

I am preparing a fish soup today. 

I do not prepare batter when frying small fish like anchovy and sardines. 

I just mix half cup of all purpose flour with 1 teaspoon sweet red paprika, a pinch of dried thyme and oregano.  

I like saffron but my husband and kids are not excited with the idea, so when preparing a rissoto, i separate one dish for me in a smaller skillet and add saffron threads and cook it for 5 minutes.  I can compromise with other dishes but my rissoto has to have saffron


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Risotto with Safrron Threads*

Sounds lovely ... I also use Saffron threads in shellfish Paella ... I take 12 threads and place them in a bowl of boiled water ... Let them sit 15 minutes, before pouring the broth which shall be a deep saffron color into the Rice ... 

Thanks for sharing your method ... Shall give it a try ...

All my best for a lovely Wednesday.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Which fish varieties do you employ ?*

Which fish or seafood items do you employ in your soup ? 

Sounds delicious ... 

Kindest,
Margaux


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 8, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Which fish or seafood items do you employ in your soup ?
> 
> Sounds delicious ...
> 
> ...



psarosoupa (psari= fish, soupa= soup) 

750 fresh cod fillets
500 gr. Atlantc shrimps
6 potatoes cut on small cubes
1 onion chopped 
2 carrots
1 cup =100.ml. fresh milk
1 cup 100 ml. cooking creme
1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped and more for decoration
slices of lemon 
salt and pepper to taste

i put potatoes, carrots and onion in pan together with 400ml water and the fresh milk, bring them to a boiling point, lower the temperature, cover the pan and simmer for 20 minutes.
Then i add the cod and cook it for 3 minutes. Then i add the shrimps, dill, cooking creme, salt and peper. 
I wait till the creme is hot but i do not let it boil. 

Serve and decorate with dill and lemon slices. 

my doughter likes to add several drops of olive oil on the top, i do not like it in this soup to be honest


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks very nice, Margi. Fresh anchovies are not available where I live. We use smelt (another small fish) to make a similar dish.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Steve: Your Smelts Look Fabulous Too !*

Thanks for posting your feedback and photo. I have not yet seen this fish variety here ... However, I shall enquire ... They look delicious too. 

Always a pleasure,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 8, 2012)

*Souvlaki: Your Fish & Seafood Soup*

I have a couple of questions; is the body of the soup similiar to a Chowder, thick and creamy or is the base a transparent liquid type soup ? 

I have a recipe that is very similiar to yours except I also have employed sea scallops, shrimp, cod and vegetables:

60 mg. butter
2 slices of pancetta
1 leek sliced finely
1 carrot peeled and diced finely
1 stalk of celery diced finely
1 large potato peeled and diced 
a third cup of flour
400 grams fresh cod in 2 cm. chunks
250 grams sea scallops 
200 grams small shrimp
1 cup cream
parsley minced
salt and black pepper

I have yours on my list of try outs ... I believe your´s is dynamic ! 

Thanks for the recipe.
Margi.


----------



## Souvlaki (Aug 9, 2012)

Margi, 

it is white and rather thick soup. 

I like your recipe and i will try it for sure. I love leek so it is on my list.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 9, 2012)

*Souvlaki:  Fish & Shrimp Chowder with Leeks*

It is quite tasty ... however, I usually do not care much for the pancetta ... I find it makes the chowder too greasy. 

I think, I prefer your chowder ... We are going to prepare it on Friday ... as we always have fish or shellfish on Fridays, an old die hard habit of culture that we have followed since time memorial ... and so we just do so, and:

Buckytom´s Chicken Wings in oven broiler for Saturday ...  I have to see his sauce --- to make list for vegetables and grocer. This is not Madrid where one has huge interntl supermkts ! 

Sunday: lunch on Port ... 

Today: the Peach Gazpacho of Kadesma ... and some lite lite pasta ... however, hot ... I am not a cold pasta person !  

All my best.
Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

This one sounds tasty 



Margi Cintrano said:


> I have a couple of questions; is the body of the soup similiar to a Chowder, thick and creamy or is the base a transparent liquid type soup ?
> 
> I have a recipe that is very similiar to yours except I also have employed sea scallops, shrimp, cod and vegetables:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 11, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks very nice, Margi. Fresh anchovies are not available where I live. We use smelt (another small fish) to make a similar dish.



They actually look quite nice


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 11, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Looks very nice, Margi. Fresh anchovies are not available where I live. We use smelt (another small fish) to make a similar dish.


Spot on Steve in Greek it is called marides tigarnates.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 11, 2012)

*Souvlaki & Steve: Thanks so much for the fab fotos*

Always a pleasure to have the two of you on my threads ... 

Have lovely weekend and thanks again,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 11, 2012)

Kylie, Buon Giorno,

Thanks for your contribution and feedback. Have a lovely weekend.

Margi.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 15, 2012)

Your welcome Margi


----------

